# patio paver w/ sloped yard



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

Skema - I had a very similar situation and made a lot of mistakes but in the end it all worked out.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/need-patio-advice-pictures-included-35906/

What I recommend is to not dig down but rather build up if possible. You will have less drainage problems and save yourself a lot of work. The base you lay packs very very well and is almost as hard as concrete when you are finished providing a very solid base.

If you have any questions let me know. As you can see by the link above I learned the hard way but in the end I absolutely love my new patio. Well worth it.


----------

